# College drama



## urbanangel (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi :icon_conf I'm a sophomore in college. My first year, I went to community college, and this year i transferred to a state school. Since moving in to the dorms in the fall, I have experienced nothing but DRAMA. I had a roomate who was mormon and strongly believed against drinking. She told on a bunch of girls on my floor who were drinking, and the girls were so angry they harassed her every day until she moved out. We had crushed beer cans taped to our door practically every night, soda thrown on our door creating a disgusting mess to clean up, etc. It was horrible. She moved out, and then I had a room to myself. I enjoyed it, but then the girls on the floor turned on ME. One night, i woke up at three in the morning because someone was viciously pounding on my door. It honestly sounded like someone was trying to break it down. Some don't understand why i was so scared, but all i can say is imagine being startled out of your sleep because it sounds like someone is trying to break into your room(or house). My RA did nothing when i told her how scared i was, so i called campus police(and they actually found the guy that had done it!) he was very drunk. Winter break has just ended, and i just moved into a new dorm today. I am rooming with two girls, which i thought would be great. I arrived at school, went in my room and introduced myself, and all i got out of them was a "hi". they've made it pretty obvious that they don't like the fact that im moving in...the girl that i share a room with hasn't even bothered to clear away the things of hers she has on my shelves. I am at a complete loss as to what to do. Has anyone else had any bad dorm experiences???


----------



## Marisol (Jan 4, 2006)

I had college drama when I was a freshman in college. My roommate and I were so different that it was hard to get along with her. Luckily for me, I lived in a suite with 4 other girls and I became friendly with them. I also made friends outside my suite so that I had another place to hang out.

It could be that these girls are shy or perhaps they have known each other for a while. I know that for me it takes time to be comfortable with other people. What I would suggest is that you maybe order a pizza and invite them. Get to know one another... it might be awkward at first, but it could work out and you may form great friendships. If it doesn't work out, you can at least be civil with them.


----------



## sweetface18 (Jan 4, 2006)

awww..sorry to hear about your bad experience. I actually lived at home for the first two years. When I moved away last year, I actually got an apartment with two other girls who i got set up with but didnt actually know. Maybe you should consider that. Get to know some of your class mates maybe someone who is even majoring in the same thing as you. I'm sure splitting the rent won't be so bad and the privacy will be MUCH better. I mean all this drama could affect your school and you are PAYING for it.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 4, 2006)

Well I never lived in the dorms, but I had my share of craziness. First of all, I went to Florida State U, which is known as one of the biggest party schools in the country. Some of my friends lived in dorms, there were a lot of parties in them. We actually had a "substance free" dorm, where people live if they dont drink, and they had keg parties in them too, lol. I used to go in that dorm b/c I had a bf who lived there (he didnt drink but I did). When I lived in an apartment, there were 5 of us in a 4 person apt (one roomate insisted her bf must live with us too :icon_roll . They never did anything but party, I was probably the only one who studied and went to class and actually cleaned. By the end of the year, after we all moved out, I have never seen any of them again, and we went to high school together. Just be careful, especially when guys are drunk or you are. I have been through a lot I wish I hadnt. College can be fun though, you will find a lot of people that you will not like, but a lot that you do. I never had roomates again after my apt experience, I moved back home. My apt complex was crazy, people were shouting outside all night, banging on doors, break ins, serious crimes, etc. I was stupid to live there. At least the dorms are safer than those kinds of apartments.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 4, 2006)

Ouch! I'm sorry that you got a frosty reception with your new roommates. What information you gave was limited, but here are some possible reasons why they weren't too happy to see you...

1. If you moved into a dynamic where there is a tight social group, you're can be viewed as an intruder. Welcome to high school aaaaallll over again. Personally, I'd be pissed if they gave me such rude treatment up front. So, as expected the more you go out of your way to be friendly as a way to win them over, the more they'll pull away from you. Fight fire with fire: be kind, cool, civil, have a great life without them but occasionally do subtle things that let them know you're a friendly person. This gives them lots of breathing room so they can size you up from a distance.

2. You're a total opposite of their style. Probably not, but if you're a "Sandra Dee" walking into a dorm of Rizzos....well, you get the idea. :icon_chee Time to get new roommates!


----------



## Liz (Jan 4, 2006)

that sucks. i'm not sure what to do, but hopefully things are ok and at least civil so there isn't drama


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 4, 2006)

That's terrible. When I was going to college, I lived in the apartments off campus and I shared it with a girl I thought was one of my best friends. It became like hell, she became very mean and did tons of things to me like not letting me turn the heater up, the maximun was 60 F and only for a couple of hours during the cold winter. She went away on vacations during the winter break and she said I should pay the utilities bills since she was away during that time, and blah blah, I finally moved away, some friends offered me a space in some other apartment. There are soooo many things that happened during that semester and i wouldnt stop writing, lol. I wonder what happened to her...as far as I know, all the friends she had, are not her friends anymore.


----------



## urbanangel (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you for the advice everyone. I'm going to stick it out a little longer, but if there is no improvement i guess i will have to try moving somewhere new : /


----------



## carmenjamese (Jan 9, 2006)

College is like that! There is always major drama, and you are expected to study through all of the social chaos. I went to a small school which made the drama worse because everyone knew everyone else. I can relate I wasn't well received at my school and never understood why. I came out of high school optimistic , got good grades and hung out with the cool crowd. Thought things were going to be exactly the same in college but found I wasn't accepted in the so called "cool" circles. That forced me to make friends with people I would have never hung out with in high school. But I made lasting friendships. Matter of fact in March my roommate and I are going to Florida to visit our third roommate. Just keep pushing through, concentrate on what you are really there for and know that things will get better.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, I'm glad that I commute to school, so I don't have to go through anything like that.........sorry I was no help; I have never experience anything like that before.


----------

